# HELP? TroyBilt Storm 5024



## IdahoDave

My first season with a snowblower, lived in northern NV mostly, lots of cold not much snow. Same temps here (Idaho) but lots of snow. Bought my first machine during the summer, used hardly at all, Troy Bilt Storm 5024
2 stage. Model 31AH63N2011. From what I have learned, was manufactured in 2008 unless I am wrong. Have used it extensively this season, stabilized fuel, 100% gasoline. No issues until yesterday, motor surging i.e.. speed oscillating after it runs for 15-20 min. then will stall out if under load. Figured its a carburetor issue. Cannot decipher it is a Tecumseh engine or MTD as 2008 was year things changed at Troy. 
Would welcome any suggestions for help as it's supposed to snow everyday this week, and the folks that could fix it have a weeks worth of work before they could get to it. And would like to identify the engine so I can find a service manual for it. Found this site and seems loaded with lots of great information and members. 
Thanks.

Addendum:
Obviously I posted this in the Introduction section. After having done so, realized most folks do not read intros that often, just real issues, hence my reposting this content here for more exposure. Hopefully I will not run afoul of the administrator for doing so. Thanks for indulging new member.


----------



## mrfixit

Use a fuel system cleaner first, before any wrenching IMO. Easy, cheap.
Sea Foam is my choice for fuel system cleaner.


----------



## IdahoDave

@mrfixit:

thanks for replying. Fuel is non ethanol, 100% gas, stabilization with well, stabil and seafoam as well. thinking of adding jet/carb cleaner to the fuel
next or get the wrench as you say. thanks.


----------



## mrfixit

May drop the bowl if it's easy. Increase amount of Sea Foam? Stabil isn't needed with Sea Foam IMO, it's a stabilizer also. I use it for that reason, cleans and stabilizes.


----------



## JayzAuto1

GEvening I/D, Quick check on eRplacements shows that as a Tecumseh L-Head engine. It's a fairly simple carb to remove, clean and install again. Probly doesn't have any adjustments on it. so a thorough cleaning of the main jet, with torch tip cleaners, should have you up and running in short order. GLuck, Jay


----------



## IdahoDave

@ JayzAuto1,

Thanks for the info. Guess my first stop this morning will be to some place that sells torch tip cleaners. Nothing opened yesterday of course.
Welding supply or perhaps Harbor Freight. Everyone here has been great, this site is a lucky find.


----------



## IdahoDave

@ JayzAuto1,

So just looking at eReplacements, engine pictures, there are 2. How does one know it is a Tecumseh engine? Do not see any designation anywhere
noting that. Also, any idea who has service manual for engine and/or the entire machine? Also wondering about who sells carburetors for it, thinking about the future. Thanks again.


----------



## IdahoDave

@ JayzAuto1,

I now see that it is 2 views of the same engine. Still in learning phase here.


----------



## Dauntae

After so many posts you will be able to post pics here, Pics will help us see what you have. As for the carb, once we can figure what engine you have exactly you can get a replacement carb on EBay for around $12-$20 They are chinese made but they work very well and I have installed many of them and all have worked well on the engines I installed them on including on my snow blower and wood chipper. For the engine ID there is a number on the top of it that may be covered by the electric starter plug that can be searched to see exactly which engine it is. Tecumseh engines have quit a few variations but also are very close to each other, They have small engines on almost all small yard equipment. I will see if I can find a service or repair manual, I had a site with them but can't seem to find the link at the moment.


----------



## Grunt

Hello Dave. After looking up your snow blower model number, it appears you have an MTD Chinese made over head valve engine and I believe the service manual link below is for your motor.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## IdahoDave

@Grunt, Daunte, and JayzAuto1,

You guys are the greatest. I recently found out it is probably a Chinese engine from a man who repairs ancient small gas engines as a hobby, and now it is confirmed again. And will take everyones advise about finding serial numbers etc to narrow it all down. So I had a thought, what does everyone do on this forum when its summer? Go to Foster Freeze and pine for the colder days and the winter solstice?


----------



## Grunt

IdahoDave said:


> So I had a thought, what does everyone do on this forum when its summer? Go to Foster Freeze and pine for the colder days and the winter solstice?


You will still find members posting questions and pictures of their current get ready for next winter projects. There's always someone here answering the phones.
:behindsofa:


----------



## JayzAuto1

I troll the Tractor Forums too. Lots of fantastic info to be shared. i like hearing about other parts of the country and Continents also. Good possibility of making new friends also. If it's man-made, it'll be man-broken....and chances are, some one, some place has already run into the same problem....ESP since I'm not a new dealer. Just used parts/repair/service. Working towards a dealership of some sort. I want to see my name on a big sign....Hopefully not a "WANTED" sign. Or a Top 10 List.....Hopefully NOT an FBI top 10 list Jay


----------



## Dauntae

I don't really know yet????? This is my first year working on and playing with my addiction we all call snow blowers. And JayzAuto I may be hitting you up if my project Ariens turns out to be a keeper, May be looking for a new bucket for the 1027LE since someone in the past decided to run the scraper blade down to nothing and grind away half way through a few of the holes on one side, It's got a blade on it but I tend to be a perfectionist with my toys.


----------



## JayzAuto1

Cool, That'll give me time to get my welder repaired. Done so many buckets, that the control board gave up the Ghost. It just KILLS me to hafta buy a $400 circuit board, when it just needs about $12 in parts. The replacement unit is now going for $2800....ON Sale and with $300 in 'Rebates'. Then my Aluminum spool gun and all my spare parts won't fit. I know, shut up and pull the trigger. It's been a great machine......But really? FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS for 2 burned Resistors??? It's on order. Be here soon.


----------

